# Dog crate sugguestions



## awmp (Feb 20, 2013)

Well our little pup is now four months and wanting to move up to a crate (had a wire puppy kennel), suggestions? 

The reason I ask is our last shepherd could get out of just about any crate and wanting something secure just in case. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

like my MidWest life stages crates.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

It really depends on how your dog is. If you have a dog looking to get out, the wire crates are useless and the plastic kennel is much better. If the dog is happy and content while crated, go with the wire crate. I have the giant wire crate for Gus, tons of room and he is quite happy while crated. If he wanted out he could easy escape.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I've always preferred plastic crates to wire. Just personal preference..


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I have grown to prefer the plastic crates. Too many caught paws in the wire ones. The 48" Vari-Kennel is Beau's primary crate. FWIW, magic erasers are great at keeping them clean.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

of the midwest crates, I recommend the ultima line. I've had issues with other crates in their line, including my dog snapping one of the wires and nearly strangling herself when she stuck her head through. Never put her in anything other than the ultima again. I've had mine for 9 years and its in great shape, the cheaper midwest crates (with black powder coating) have tons of rust.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I also like the collapsible metal ones, and now that they have front and side doors they are even more convenient.

I've found that IF you crate train properly and your dog gets crate training to love their crates, they don't destroy them. In fact ALL my adult dogs can be trusted in the much lighter fabric crates which are so much easier to travel with. 










But that's NOT what I'm recommending for your puppy  too soon to push that.

The collapsible metal ones are SO much easier to travel with and take to hotels, motels, relatives for the upcoming holidays.  I only purchase the 36"


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I use plastic airline-type crates at home. I'd really like to get one of those Rough Tuff Kennels. When we travel, for using at our destination I generally use Midwest X-Pens instead of a crate because they're lighter weight and can fold up smaller. I use a dog seatbelt harness for car travel.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Chicagocanine said:


> I use plastic airline-type crates at home. I'd really like to get one of those Rough Tuff Kennels. When we travel, for using at our destination I generally use Midwest X-Pens instead of a crate because they're lighter weight and can fold up smaller. I use a dog seatbelt harness for car travel.


I looked very hard at the rough tough kennels for my new car but they don't come with a side door...yet. they are working on a new model with one.
I ended up choosing variocage but that is strictly for the car.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Oh yea, thats another reason I like the Ultima crate. It has 3 doors, one on each long side and one middle side so complete flexibility in how you position the crate. Then I have what I think is an icrate, where it has one front door and one side door. The top wires have been bent up from a foster pushing her nose through, so I always keep the top of the crate covered and reinforced now. And the one that had the wire snapped I don't remember what brand it is, same gauge as my icrate though. I attached the divider to the top to reinforce it. I have a total of 4 wire crates right now and one dog lol, but they're all slightly different sizes from fostering. I had 2 ultima crates and someone stole the other one while I was moving, my dad left it sitting outside the front door when he went to take a load to the storage unit and it was swiped.

I'd like to get one of these for the tough fosters: https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...P_TR&itemKey=005056A633791ED2B59175292C3C6FB3


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Lin said:


> Oh yea, thats another reason I like the Ultima crate. It has 3 doors, one on each long side and one middle side so complete flexibility in how you position the crate. Then I have what I think is an icrate, where it has one front door and one side door. The top wires have been bent up from a foster pushing her nose through, so I always keep the top of the crate covered and reinforced now. And the one that had the wire snapped I don't remember what brand it is, same gauge as my icrate though. I attached the divider to the top to reinforce it. I have a total of 4 wire crates right now and one dog lol, but they're all slightly different sizes from fostering. I had 2 ultima crates and someone stole the other one while I was moving, my dad left it sitting outside the front door when he went to take a load to the storage unit and it was swiped.
> 
> I'd like to get one of these for the tough fosters: https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...P_TR&itemKey=005056A633791ED2B59175292C3C6FB3


Very good price!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

All my plastic crates are 500 size or smaller, and my Beauceron is estimated to end up at 110+ pounds as an adult so I'll probably need to buy a larger crate pretty soon. I've been looking at these:
https://www.petgearinc.com/product_info.asp?id=29

I like that they have several doors, but I feel like all the doors would maybe make it less sturdy? I also like that it has a plastic frame because it seems like it might also be more sturdy and less likely for dogs to be able to push wires out, and also possibly less noisy.

I've been trying to see if any other companies make combination plastic/metal crates like this with less doors, but no luck so far.

I was also looking at the "fancy" wooden end table type crates but those are expensive and I don't know if my 8 month old boy would chew on them.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Chicagocanine said:


> All my plastic crates are 500 size or smaller, and my Beauceron is estimated to end up at 110+ pounds as an adult so I'll probably need to buy a larger crate pretty soon. I've been looking at these:
> https://www.petgearinc.com/product_info.asp?id=29
> 
> I like that they have several doors, but I feel like all the doors would maybe make it less sturdy? I also like that it has a plastic frame because it seems like it might also be more sturdy and less likely for dogs to be able to push wires out, and also possibly less noisy.
> ...


I think a large dog could destroy that crate in seconds if it wanted to. It doesn't look very solid to me.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Chicagocanine said:


> All my plastic crates are 500 size or smaller, and my Beauceron is estimated to end up at 110+ pounds as an adult so I'll probably need to buy a larger crate pretty soon. I've been looking at these:
> https://www.petgearinc.com/product_info.asp?id=29
> 
> I like that they have several doors, but I feel like all the doors would maybe make it less sturdy? I also like that it has a plastic frame because it seems like it might also be more sturdy and less likely for dogs to be able to push wires out, and also possibly less noisy.
> ...



My GSD broke this crate within 2 days. They are not well made.


----------



## awmp (Feb 20, 2013)

Keep the ideas coming, thinking its going to be a plastic kennel of some kind that will hold up but not break the bank.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks guys, I will definitely not get than one if it's so flimsy. Perhaps I'll just stick to the plastic kennels after all... My Beauceron puppy is 86 lbs now and only going to get bigger. He sometimes gets antsy in the crate and and I don't know if I want to get a wire crate if there's a chance of wires breaking or other dangerous things like that if he gets excited.



Saphire said:


> I looked very hard at the rough tough kennels for my new car but they don't come with a side door...yet. they are working on a new model with one.
> I ended up choosing variocage but that is strictly for the car.


I've heard really good things about variocage. How is it working out for you?


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I love it. Gus has totally calmed down in the car and I dare say it's escape proof.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I have a plastic crate made by Dog It for the house. At 10 months Gator is a very big boy so I purchased the largest crate I could find which is 48" long but higher then many at 36" high (reason I purchased this brand). I prefer the plastic crates as they as sturdy and easy to keep clean. For travel I have a 48" wire crate in the van.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

The issue I had with wires bending and breaking has always been with cheap crates. Thats why I recommend the Ultima pro line, I've had the same crate for 10 years and it looks like new. The ones where wires bent or broke were covered in rust (and they're black powdercoated crates!) in a year or two depending on humidity levels.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Has anyone had problems with the Midwest Ultima Pro dog crates?
I was looking at this one:


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

I like and use the large Vari-kennel. This page is for parts, I'm using it for the picture at the top of the page. It's exactly what mine looks like. Bought at Petco. It has a front door that bolts on all four sides and a twist handle that has a locking latch. Very secure. If your dog can get out of this kennel, it's either a Houdini dog or is possessed.

The one I have is a few years old now. The only trouble I've had with it was the turn handle stop broke and I had to buy another door. It still didn't effect the security of the kennel as it still latched closed fine, the turn handle would just over travel making a rod fall out. Once latched in place, it was still secure. Not a huge deal, but I got a new door an a couple days and it wasn't as expensive as I thought it would be. It's nice knowing I can buy parts if needed. 

Vari Kennel | Petmate


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I use that large vari kennel as well lots of room for the dog I can't get it through any doors so I have to climb into it to clean it or else take it apart. I fixed my problem with the door last by putting a zip tie on the door itself as a stop and it works very well


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Thats essentially the one I have, mine says ultima pro but there's another model name after that or something thats changed since I bought mine 10 years ago. And I have a 36" long one, and when I was looking at buying another it seems that size is 37 now. Which bugs me, I used to have 2 of them before the one was stolen and sat them side by side with a cut to fit piece of plexiglass on top that I used as a cutting table for fabric as my pet room doubled as my sewing room. I liked them matching perfectly! I'm a bit OCD though.


----------

